# Algae tastes like.....chicken.



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

hey just a few questions on algae and hopefully others can have something to take away as well.

i have 2 tanks one with brown algae the other with green. How do I grow green specifically?

I also have fuzzy algae (assuming it's black beard) and green hair algae.
will adding a Otocinclus help remove the 2 and will they eat my baby crs?


lately i've developed a bad habit of just turning on my lights manually whenever i want to take a look and leaving them on and off at random hours and random durations. What negative effects will this cause and how extensive is it?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you want green water, high phosphates, and leaving it by the window sill will do the trick.

Otocinclus will leave your shrimp alone. They will eat the green hair algae, but will not touch BBA.

Leaving your lights on for a long time will encourage algae. It is easy and cheap to get a timer so that you do not have to worry about this.


----------

